# Frankenstein Diorama (finally) ready



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't posted for years, but I thought you might like to see how my Frankenstein Diorama finally worked out (though I'm still looking for Fritz). I built a ton of shelves in an extra room and then put all the models there (out of harm's way from the kids). The kids finally turned into teenagers and I had enough time to go back to working on the room. Two of the shelves are ready, and you can get to them here:

http://www.lowbudgetrecords.com/models.htm

Click on the green line that mentions the modeling shelves.

It's an awesome room to watch an old Universal horror DVD in.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Tim,

Great job on the Frankenstein diorama! Love the way this turned out.
What resin kits were used for the Bride and also Dr. Frankenstein?
I have the Horizon Frankenstein so I recognized him...

MMM


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome models, for your awesome room. Fantastic job.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job on the Frankenstein dio and the way you have your websight done is fantastic looking! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Great work on the monster! Very nice...

Brad.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Tim,
All of your kits are very cool.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Excellent work - studio quality.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice - the dioramas reminded me of the winning entry to the old FMoF/Aurora Model contest - but on steroids. The lighting is top notch!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!-some build-ups!!  

I like!! Very scary!!

Huzz:thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Great job, Tim!

José


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Very cool, Tim! I love the pose of Dr. Frankenstein. Excellent paint job on all the figures. :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Great site Tim, I really enjoyed strolling throught it. Plenty of good work there but I'm especially inpressed with your handling of bases, particularly scratch-builts.
I would like to see the updated photos. Between my eyes, glasses,screen brightness and resolution, etc., I couldn't see the detail I'd like to see.
Oh, you also seem to have the lighting just right for "effect". Bravo !!
I also envy your room & shelves, I don't have space to change my mind in this joint, just TOO much "stuff" !
Dabbler


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Thank you one and all!

Dr. Frankenstein is "Crazy, Am I?" from Monsters In Motion, and they actually have some in stock. The Bride was used and came from John Green's. I think it was supposedly Billiken, but it's resin.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Shaa-weet! Awsome work!
Still looking for Fritz or Dr. P? Fritz was a gonner by the time the Bride arrivedm, but what the hey.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> Still looking for Fritz or Dr. P? Fritz was a gonner by the time the Bride arrived, but what the hey.



Have you a connection to either of those models? I'm rewriting history with every diorama I make.....


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I'm sure you've seen this, but what the hey. What scale is your dio?

http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/repl.htm


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great work Tim !! really cool lighting on that dio . 
alas , the Bride expansion set is no longer available from Wayne the Dane . 
( tried to order one last week ) . 
hb


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Dagg - I was going to order one of those two


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> I'm sure you've seen this, but what the hey. What scale is your dio?
> 
> http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/repl.htm



Most of my resin models are 1/6 scale. I remember being impressed by that Bride dio at my first (and only) model convention, which was at the Bayside Expo Center in Boston around 1998 (?).


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Manifique! I am in awe! I have a long way to before I can make a diorama that matches up to your stuff. I am glad to see that someone with your talent is taking the time to get back into the modeling groove. It would be a crime not too!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for your kind words. 

The dioramas are cheap and (fairly) easy - plaster of paris spread over styrofoam sheets make for good walls and if you screw up you're only out about eight bucks! The bars in the windows are straws, spray-painted black. Any wood is easily done with balsa. Try it - you'll like it!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

TC , you're my kind of modeller !!! i love scratchin' n bashin' . 
hb


----------

